# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Dolma kalemle işgal?!

## iputisamo

AYTUNü ALTINDAL UYARIYOR 

TüRKİYEğYİ DOLMAKALEMLE İşGAL EDİYORLAR!..

Dolma kalemle işgal?!

Araştırmacı ğ Yazar Aytunç Altındal

ğTüRKİYEğYİ DOLMAKALEMLE İşGAL EDİYORLAR!..ğ

Araştırmacı ğ Yazar Aytunç Altındal, Türkiyeğnin AB sürecini, Müslüman Türklerin Anadoluğdan atılması için tezgahlandığını belirterek, Türkiyeğnin masa başında satıldığını vurguladı. Altındal, ğüünkü; Türkiye, topla tüfekle işgal edilemez. Dolma kalemle işgal edilir. Türkiyeğnin her zaman bir hain kontenjanı olmuştur ama bu dönem çok fazla. Türkiye, tarihinin en kritik dönemini yaşıyor. Ayağa kalkmalıyız. Bu ek protokolün Meclisğten geçmemesi gerekiyor. Eğer geçerse, medeniyetimizi vermiş oluruz ve medeniyetsiz kalırızğ dedi. Saadet Partisi Konya İl Gençlik Kolları tarafından organize edilen Milli Görüş Haftası Etkinlikleri çerçevesinde Araştırmaca-Yazar Aytunç Altındal, dünyadaki siyasi olayların perde arkasında yaşananlar hakkında konferans verdi. Fuar Kültür Merkeziğnde düzenlenen konferansa, Saadet Partisi Konya İl Başkanı Zülfikar Gazi, Ekonomik ve Sosyal Araştırmalar Merkezi (ESAM) Konya şube Başkanı Prof. Dr. Ali Akmaz, Meram Eski Belediye Başkanı Mustafa üzkan ve çok sayıda vatandaş katıldı.

Saadet Partisi Konya İl Gençlik Kolları Başkanı Avukat Mustafa Derbentliğnin açılış konuşmasıyla başlayan programda ESAM Konya şube Başkanı Ali Akmaz, ekonomik, siyasi ve sosyal gelişmeler hakkında kısa bir değerlendirmede bulundu. Prof. Dr. Akmaz, Avrupa Birliği başlangıç çerçevesinin ilmik ilmik incelenmesi gerektiğini vurgulayarak, ülkenin bağımsızlığı, sosyal ve ekonomik açıdan ülkenin darboğaza sürüklenmek istendiğini açıkladı.

Araştırmacı-Yazar Aytunç Altındal, Avrupa Birliği projesinin oluşturulma nedenlerini tek tek anlattı. Altındal, Batı medeniyetinin geliştirilip 21. yüzyılı çıkartabilmesi için geliştirilen bir projenin ğAB projesiğ olduğunu belirtti. Batığnın kendisini geliştirmek için oluşturduğu projenin Türkiye için ğmedeniyet değiştirmeğ projesi olduğunu ifade eden Altındal, ğBu proje Türkiyeğye, medeniyet değiştirme projesi olarak sunuluyor. Batı için kendini geliştirme, Türkiye için medeniyet değiştirme projesi. Peki, medeniyette ne var? Din, dil ve kültür var. Avrupa Birliği ile yapılmak istenen Türkiyeğnin medeniyetini değiştirmesidir ve bize sunulan kriterler de bunların gerçekleştirilmesini amaçlıyorğ şeklinde konuştu. 

ğAmaç, Türkiyeğnin yönetici kademesine devşirmeleri getirmekğ
Ek protokolü Meclisğten geçirmek isteyen iktidar partisi milletvekillerine ğo maddeleri okuyun da utanınğ diye seslenen Altındal, ruhban okulunun açılması, Alevi ve Kürtlerin azınlık statüsüne koyulması, Ermeni soykırımı tasarısı gibi maddelerin kabulünden sonra Türkiyeğnin yine ABğye giremeyeceğini şu sözlerle açıkladı: ğMüktesebatı sindiremezsiniz, diyorlar. üünkü, o müktesebat Müslümanlığı bitirmek için. Amaçları, 15 yıl sürecek müzakere sonunda, ülkenin yönetimine devşirme, dönme ve masonları getirmek. Bir buçuk milyon insanı Hıristiyanlaştırıp, Türkiyeğyi sömürmek. Ancak, bu kıvama geldikten sonra Türkiyeğyi birliğe alabilirler. Bir buçuk milyon devşirmenin başında bulunduğu bir Müslüman ülke, onların istediği. İşte, burada Milli Görüş olayı ortaya çıkıyor. Milli Görüş, üç beş kelime ile anlatılabilecek bir şey değil, bir varoluş tarzıdır."

ğMilli Görüş gömleğini çıkaranlar, çıplak kalırğ

Konuşmalarında sık sık ğMilli Görüş gömleğini çıkarttıkğ diyen Başbakan Tayip Erdoğanğı, "Milli Görüş gömleğini çıkaranlar ya çıplak kalır ya da gayri Milli Görüş gömleği giyer" diyerek eleştiren Altındal, "Bu kişilere sorduğunuzda; biz gerekirse müzakere masasından kalkarız, diyorlar. 17 Aralıkğta yaptığını, müzakere masasında yapamazsın. Oturdun mu, kalkıp gidemezsin. Türkiyeğnin ABğye girmesi için Vatikan ve Papalıktan izin alması gerektiğini söylüyorlar. Bunu şu an görevde bulunan Papa, 89 yılında yayınlanan bir kitabında açıklıyor. O zaman Papa değildi, şimdi Papa oldu. Başbakan Erdoğanğın bu konudaki görüşlerini soruyorlar. Erdoğanğda ğo eskidendi, şimdi değiştiğ diyor. Papa senin gibi değil ki, değişsin. üünkü, Papa olduktan sonraki kitabında da, Türkiyeğnin ABğye girmesini istemiyor" değerlendirmesinde bulundu. Altındal, ayrıca Vatikanğın Türkiyeğden toprak talebi olduğunu ve bu isteklerin müzakere masasında tek tek Türkiyeğnin önüne konulacağını aktardı.

*Emin şirin iddia ediyor*

*üZELLEşTİRMELER BOPğLA BAĞLANTILI*

üzelleştirmelerin perde arkasındaki karanlık ilişkileri bir dedektif titizliğiyle araştıran, Ofer Skandalını ortaya çıkaran İstanbul Milletvekili Emin şirinğden Milli Gazeteğye şok açıklamalarğ 

Türkiye tasfiye ediliyor. Türkiyeğnin tasfiyesinin içinde Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi var. Yaşadığımız özelleştirme süreci BOPğa hizmet çerçevesinde gelişiyor. Telekom özelleştirmesi de Büyük Ortadoğu Projesiğnin bir parçasıdır. 

Türkiye tasfiye ediliyor. Tayyip Erdoğan eliyle tasfiye ediliyor. Türkiyeğnin tasfiyesinin içinde Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi var. BOPğun bir parçası olarak, Dünya Bankası, IMF ve özelleştirme ile tasfiye ediyorlar. Yaşadığımız özelleştirme süreci BOPğa hizmet çerçevesinde gelişiyor. Mesela Telekom. Telekom özelleştirmesi Büyük Ortadoğu Projesiğnin bir parçasıdır. Türk Telekom gibi Türkiyeğnin en stratejik organı, ilişkileri son derece muğlak ve tereddütlü olan ve BOPğun göbeğinde yer alan bir aileye, Hariri ailesine satılması son derece tehlikeli bir iştir. Oferğe yapılan satışlar da aynı çerçevededir. Aynı şekilde medya satışları da aynı çerçevenin içindedir. Bütün bunlar BOPğla ilgilidir. Zaten gelenler de, bu ihaleleri alanlar da bunu saklamıyorlar. Yani Canwestğin sahibi basınla alakalı olarak geldiğini söylerken bunu açıkça dile getiriyor. Kanadalı Musevi Canwestğin, Oferğle ilişkisinde de hiç gizli saklı bir şey yok. 

Bütün gelir 3 aylık faiz borcuna yetiyor

Bunları yapıyorsun da ne oluyor? şahsi menfaatleri ve komisyonları katmıyorum, Türkiye için ne oluyor? Türkiye için hiç bir şey olmuyor. Bakın bütün bu özelleştirmelerden elde ettiğin gelirle Hazineğnin ancak üç aylık faiz borcunu ödüyorsun. Tekrar ediyorum, bütün bu satışlardan elde ettiğin para, anapara değil sadece üç aylık faiz ödemene yetiyor. Ya değer mi buna? Ayıp değil mi? 

Tilkiyi görmek isteyen aynaya baksın

Beyinlerde tilkiler dolanıyor diyor sayın Başbakan. Bence Tayyip Erdoğan aynaya baksın. O zaman görür tilkiler kimin kafasında dolanıyor. Bu ihaleler, bu özelleştirmeler BOP için, ABDğnin hoşuna gitsin diye, uluslararası sermayenin hoşuna gitsin diye verilmektedir. Hoşlarına gitsin ki biraz daha iktidar koltuğunda kalalım diyedir. 

Aile fotoğrafı küreselleşti

Tayyip Erdoğanğın aile fotoğrafı My Friend Bushğtur. My Friend Berlusconiğdir. şimdi Dünya Bankasının başına giden Wolfowitzğdir. Sami Oferğdir, İsrael Asperğdir. Ve bir iki tane medya patronudur. üünkü artık aile fotoğrafı küreselleşmiştir. Ancak daha kaliteli hale gelmedi, tam tersine daha kalitesiz hale geldi. şimdi anlıyoruz ki Tayyip Erdoğan görevli gelmiş. Son İsrail ve Amerika seyahatlerinden sonra görüyoruz ki bu görevi çok büyük bir başarıyla da yürütüyor. şunun altını çizeyim burada; Amerika ve İsrailğe düşmanlık yapmıyoruz. Biz İsrailğe değil yayılmacı Siyonist politikalara karşı çıkıyoruz. Bunun altını çiziyorum. İsrailğde sur içinde yaşayan vatandaşlarla bir sorunumuz yok. Bizim sevmediğimiz, bizim istemediğimiz kendi karanlık emelleri için dünya barışını ve huzurun bozan Siyonist emellerdir. Yayılmacı tavırlardır. Biz buna itiraz ediyoruz. 

Yarımca Limanı da Dubaiportsğa

üok basit bir şey söylüyorum. Erdemirğin Yarımcağdaki limanını sattılar. Limanı alan Dubaiport. Birincisi şunu soruyorum, niye ihale yapmadınız? Niye ihalesiz sattınız? İki: Sayın Maliye Bakanı, siz geçen sene Dubaiportsğla Dubai de görüştünüz mü? Otel masraflarını onlar ödediler mi ödemediler mi? Efendim görüşürüz, biz herkesle görüşürüz diyorlar. Elbette görüşeceğiz diyorlar. Tamam ama zaten kimse niye görüştün demiyor ki! Ne görüştün? diyor. Bir başbakan veya bakan herkesle görüşebilir, doğrudur. Ama ne görüştüğünü tutanağa bağlayacak. Bu görüşmelerin içeriğini kamuoyuna açık bir şekilde anlatacak. 

İlginç bir uçak ve içindekiler

Bakanğa şeker bayramında Hong Kongğa gittin mi? diye sordum. Bir hafta sustu. Sonra evet gittim, evet görüştüm, dedi. Sonra sorumun manası ortaya çıktı. Ben elbette bütün sorduğum soruların cevabını biliyorum. Ama bu cevapları kendisi versin istiyorum. 

Babalar gibi satarım demişti ya, benim sorduğum soruların cevabını da babalar gibi bir açıklasın da göreyim. Hong Kongğa özel kiralanmış bir uçakla gitti. Bu uçakta Bakanğın, eşi, Mehmet Kutmanğın kız kardeşi ve üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanı vardı. Mehmet Kutman da iki gün önce British Airwaysğin tarifeli uçağı ile gitmişti. Bu uçak kime aitti? Bunun cevabını kendisi versin istiyorum. Ben, Oğnun sıhhi sebeplerden çok sık Amerikağya gittiğini de biliyorum. Geçirmiş olduğu beyin kanaması nedeniyle. Ama ben bunu konu etmiyorum. Bu seyahatlerin masraflarını kim ödüyor, bunu da konu etmiyorum. Ancak bu konular ABDğye tedaviye gitmek gibi değil. O yüzden soruyoruz.

üç Kasım fabrikaları

üok önemli bir soru daha soruyorum. Sen herkesin peşinde koşuyorsun. Peki senin oğlunun kurduğu şirketin vergi incelemelerini yaptın mı? Oğlun 3 Kasım seçimlerinden sonra Balıkesirğde üç tane fabrika kurdu. AB Gıda. Sermayeyi nerden buldun diye sordun mu? Tayyip Erdoğanğa da soruyorum. Oğlu Burakğın Gebzeğde bir deterjan fabrikası var mı? Herhalde bu deterjan fabrikasının parası da nikahta dolaştırılan çuvalların içindeki paralardır. 

Doğan Grubu ve Star TV

şimdi medya özelleştirmeleri. Starğı Doğan Holdingğe, Türkiyeğnin en önemli iki radyosunu da Kanadalı musevi Canwest grubuna verdi. Jerussalem Postğun sahibi. Aydın Doğan Kanal D ile beraber Starğı alınca Pazar payınının yüzde 30ğuna sahip oluyor. Bu makul mu? Değil. Peki Kanunu niye çıkarmadınız? Frekans ihalesini niye yapmadınız? Beşir Atalay gazetelerde yapmalıydık diyor. Kardeşim sen üç senedir iktidarsın. Niye yapmadın? Görevi ihmal ettiğiniz için yapmamışsınız. Ben dört kere soru önergesi vermişim sana. Görevi ihmaliniz var sizin. şimdi ne oldu? 

Doğan zaten bütün yazılı medyanın patronuydu şimdi görsel medyada da yüzde 30ğun üstüne çıktı. Aralarındaki ilişkilere bakıyoruz, ben iddia ediyorum son 10 sene içerisinde hiçbir hükümet Aydın Doğanğa Tayyip Erdoğanğın verdiği imkanları vermemiştir. POAş- İş-Doğan birleşmesine müsaade etmek Türk mali hayatının en görülmemiş skandalıdır. Bunu kim yaptı? Erdoğan, şenerğe rağmen yaptı. 

şimdi aynı Doğan grubuna fevkalade ucuz bir fiyata TMSF Star TVğyi veriyor. şimdi soru geliyor. Aydın Doğan Kanal Dğyi, Deutsche Bankğa satıyordu. 750 milyon dolara geliyordu fiyatı o zaman. Kanal D 750 milyon dolar ediyorsa, Star TV 306 milyon dolar mı eder o zaman? Böyle şey olur mu? Böyle saçma bir fiyat olur mu?

üok ucuza gidiyor

Bütün bu özelleştirmelerden elde ettiğin gelirle Hazineğnin ancak üç aylık faiz borcunu ödüyorsun. Tekrar ediyorum, bütün bu satışlardan elde ettiğin para, anapara değil sadece üç aylık faiz ödemene yetiyor. Ya değer mi buna? Ayıp değil mi?.. 

Erdoğanğın aile fotoğrafı

Tayyip Erdoğanğın aile fotoğrafı My Friend Bushğtur. My Friend Berlusconiğdir. şimdi Dünya Bankasığnın başına giden Wolfowitzğdir. Sami Oferğdir, İsrael Asperğdir. Ve bir iki tane medya patronudur. üünkü artık aile fotoğrafı küreselleşmiştir.

*Ek Protokol sadece başlangıç!*

Büyük Türk dostu(!) Mustafaolli, Abdullah Gül ve Tayyip Erdoğanğın bile anlayacağı dilden konuştu: ğEk Protokolğü hemen Meclisğten geçirin ve yürürlüğe koyunğ. Ardından ekledi: ğEk Protokol konusunda teminat aldımğ. 

Bu Protokol bu Meclisğten geçmezse müzakerelere başlanmayacak. 3-4 Ekim gecesi başlayan müzakereler değil miydi zaten? Hayır değildi, tarama süreciydi ve devamı pek çok şartın yerine getirilmesine bağlı. Bu şartların Kıbrısğla ilgili bölümlerine kısaca bir göz atmak, vaziyetin ne derece vahim olduğunu ortaya koyuyor. 

Müzakere üerçeve Belgesiğnde Kıbrıs ile ilgili ilk şart Türkiyeğnin müzakerelerde kat edeceği mesafenin nelere bağlı olduğunu izah ettiği bölümde ortaya konuluyor. Buna göre Türkiye, Kıbrıs konusunda BM çerçevesinde ama ABğnin temel ilkelerine uygun bir çözüm konusunda elinden gelen hiç bir gayreti esirgemeyecek. Ayrıca bütün AB ülkeleri ve hasseten de Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti ile ikili ilişkilerini geliştirme yönünde ilerleme sağlayacak.

Ek Protokolğün onaylanmasıyla birlikte bu şartların ne anlama geldiğine bakacak olursak, Rumlara önce liman ve hava alanlarımızı açacağız. Ardından da Rumlar Ankarağda büyükelçilik açmak da dahil olmak üzere taleplerle karşımıza çıkacaklar. üünkü kendileriyle ikili ilişkilerimizi normalleştirmemiz isteniyor. Bu arada Türkiyeğnin üye olmasına kadar geçecek sürede, üçüncü ülkelere yönelik bütün politikalarımızı ve uluslararası örgütlerdeki tutum ve tavırlarımızı AB üyesi ülkelerin politikaları ve tavırlarıyla uyumlu hale getireceğiz. Buna, AB üyesi ülkelerin uluslararası örgütlere üyelikleri de dahil.
Yani Azerbaycan ile Ermenistan arasındaki ihtilafta AB tarafı Ermenistanğdan yana tavır koyarsa, biz de aynısını yapacağız. Ayrıca Kıbrıs konusunda da aynı şeyler geçerli. Bu arada Rumların NATO ve OECD gibi bizim üye olduğumuz ve Rumların girmesine izin vermediğimiz yerlere dahil olmalarının da önü açılmış. İngiltereğnin bu konuda Konseyğin rızasıyla yaptığı açıklamanın yakında Lipponen mektubu gibi unutulması muhtemel.

Bu arada 11. maddede anılanların da doğrudan Kıbrıs meselesiyle alakalı olduğu ortada. Burada Türkiyeğnin üyeliği halinde daha evvelden imzalamış olduğu ve AB müktesebatı ile uyumlu olmayan bütün uluslararası anlaşmaların geçersiz farz edileceği yazılı ki, buna KKTC ile yaptığımız bütün anlaşmaları dahil edebiliriz. üünkü KKTC AB müktesebatına aykırı ve AB müktesebatı Kıbrısğta sadece bir devleti yani Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti sıfatıyla Rumları tanıyor. KKTC topraklarını ise ğKıbrıs Cumhuriyetinin etkili kontrolünde olmayan topraklarğ olarak anıyor.

Bu çerçevede sadece bizim KKTC ile yaptığımız anlaşmalar değil 1959 ve 1960 antlaşmalarının da AB müktesebatına aykırı olduğu iddia edilebilir. Ayrıca yedinci maddede anılan ve Türkiyeğnin üçüncü ülkelere yönelik politikalarını AB ülkelerinin politikaları ile uyumlu hale getirmesi ameliyesi her halükarda Kıbrısğı da kapsayacak şekilde kullanılacaktır. Yani bizden Kıbrıs politikamızı değiştirmemiz istenecek ve aksine davrandığımız takdirde, müzakerelerin kesileceği tehdidi öne sürülecektir.

ABğnin geçenlerde yayımladığı karşı deklarasyonda bahsettiği emredici hükümlerin hepsinin de Türkiye açısından bir mecburiyet olduğu hükme bağlanmış. Bu tür deklarasyonlar da müktesebatın parçası olmuş. Avrupa Parlamentosunun kararları da... Ve bütün bunları niye yapacağız? İçi boş ve kötü bir özel statüyü elde etmek için. Ve öyle bir statüyü elde etmek için de yaklaşık yirmi sene boyunca ABğnin yalvarma odasında canımız çıkacak. 

Oysa Abdullah Gül 1995ğde AB hakkında Refah Partisi adına konuşurken ne kadar doğru şeyler söylemiş. şimdi de bunları gördükçe içi cız ediyordur, eminim. Ama maalesef çok geç. Bu süreç onları da, partilerini de mahvedecek. Ama Türkiyeğye yazık oluyor.

Sizlere Esenlikler Dilerim,

Tarhan Taykut

----------

